# 2 Nuggets 2 Cells



## chrishawn (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all,
Never doing this before, I received lazorsteves cell on my b-day Oct 8th and have prossesed 2 complete cells. I deplated 40 pieces of gold plated flat ware, spoons, forks, knifes, ect. Thats 20 pieces per cell. I just melted my second batch and got the same result as the first. Here are the pics.





2 1/2 gram nuggets. They test 18k or better[I only have 18k test solution] For anyone that gets discuraged, a bit of reading and more importantly paying attintion.Can get you balls like mine! :lol: JK. Thanks to steve and all how make this site helpful and usefull.What ya think?


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice.  
Good job. Keep up the good work.

Tom C


----------



## micronationcreation (Nov 10, 2011)

What do your balls weigh? :mrgreen:


----------



## chrishawn (Nov 10, 2011)

1/2 gram each,
Thanks for the response


----------



## joem (Nov 10, 2011)

micronationcreation said:


> What do your balls weigh? :mrgreen:


 :shock:


----------



## Claudie (Nov 11, 2011)

Those are nice looking buttons. I never could stand having small ones around, I always melt them together to make a bigger piece so when I drop one on the floor, I can find it. :shock: 
Well done! :lol:

EDIT: Is that a 1964 90% Silver dime in the back ground?


----------



## artart47 (Nov 11, 2011)

What balls you have!
I tip my hat! 40 pieces? Would that be considered very thick for gold plating? I'm looking at the silverware here at the restaurant and trying to picture forty pieces and it seemed like a lot of Au. I hope it turns out later to test 24K.


----------



## chrishawn (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank You 8) 
Yes Claudie it is a 64 dime, i have about 6 of them and on my next batch i will melt all together.
Im not sure how much plating is on them, i picked them up at a garage sale.
Maybe someone will till us an average of gold plate on flatware.


----------

